# HR34: Version 0x0582 Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for HR34, version 0x0582

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=208152

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## pdxguy (Aug 9, 2007)

When I powered on my HR-34 this morning after the software update last night, my tv was showing no signal from the hdmi source at the receiver. Then I started seeing flashes of video and audio appear, but no solid signal. I did a hard reset, and got the pink screen for the first time upon reboot. Since then I have seen short lapses of audio/video. 

None of these problems occurred on my system prior to last night's release.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Pink screen is gone!


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

My box seems to have froze at 0% download. Suggestions as to what I came do. Is it safe to do a red button reset?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

lansbury said:


> My box seems to have froze at 0% download. Suggestions as to what I came do. Is it safe to do a red button reset?


Yes, you can RBR at 0% or wait for it to timeout on its own and reboot.


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

gio12 said:


> Pink screen is gone!


Pinkie, Jr. has, indeed, been banished!


----------



## Strayshot (Apr 25, 2012)

Still can't access recordings in folders from DirecTV2PC.


----------



## _Dan_ (Jan 2, 2009)

My HR34 no longer has the screensaver coming on during playback of recordings after receiving the 0x0582 update.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

Before I waste any more of my life on this hunk of junk, can anyone report if either of the following might be fixed:

1) People whose HMC has been disappearing from the Whole Home network?

2) People who have gotten glitchy recordings?


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Is this a slow roll out because I have not received it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

markrogo said:


> Before I waste any more of my life on this hunk of junk, can anyone report if either of the following might be fixed:
> 
> 1) People whose HMC has been disappearing from the Whole Home network?
> 
> 2) People who have gotten glitchy recordings?


I would hope so, as I've had it for a while and haven't had the problems you posted in the other thread.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Here's what I mean:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jibberyerkibber said:


> Here's what I mean:


I've only seen that once or twice.

What are your settings [native, resolutions, etc.]?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Christopher Gould said:


> Is this a slow roll out because I have not received it.


It is not a roll out. It is the NR and can be upgraded to now.


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

I am still experiencing the sound going off occasional when changing channels, or switching from a recorded to a live program. Have to turn the HR34 off and on the get the sound back.

Also for the first time I have seen the distortion in the column alignment in the Guide.


----------



## Riverpilot (Aug 13, 2010)

This release is even worse than the last one. Now I'm getting the following:

1) Getting signal errors on some channels, which requires a reboot. Fixes for a few hours, then seems to pop back up.

2) Losing whole house dvr. Other boxes can't see hr34.

3) When entering channel number, at times it does not go to channel. It will either stay on current channel, or end up on a channel completely black.

I'd much rather go back to the release before pandora and all that crap.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I would hope so, as I've had it for a while and haven't had the problems you posted in the other thread.


Sadly, the post a bit above this one suggests the problems are not solved.

Clearly, they don't affect everyone and clearly I need to demand a box swap out.

What concerns me is I don't believe swapping the box is going to achieve anything.


----------



## matrixj3 (Jul 12, 2009)

Got mine installed yesterday and everything works fine. Just a little sluggish when FF, other than that im loving this unit. The tech left his card just in case and said he rarely installs the H34's and asked me if i asked Directv to sell me the unit for just $100 installed.In fact he said mine was only the second one that he has installed within the last 4 months! Total time took about 20 minutes. The guy REALLY knew his stuff. Even though my internet was locked he figured a way to bypass that so i could still use ALL of the in demand features! Very impressed indeed....


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

0x582 still does this:


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

I too have discovered that occasionally the HR34 won't go to a new channel I entered into the remote. Simply stays on the old channel.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm watching a channel that's in Custom One, my normal FAVORITES list. Then I key into the remote a channel that's not in my favorites list. Fine. That channel appears. Then I press PREV to go back to the previous channel that is in the favorites list. Fine. The HR34 gos there. Then I press PREV again to go back the channel that's not in my favorites list. Not so fine. The HR34 goes to the top channel in my LAST FOUR list. The LAST FOUR list does not contain the non-favorites channel I keyed in. Seems like the LAST FOUR list and the PREV command don't like channels that are not in your favorites list.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

FFWD > PLAY > BACKSPACE several seconds to a place in the video before you pressed PLAY so as to compensate for your recognition/reaction time lag. 

It seems the 0x582 HR34 BACKSPACES now when I press PLAY when I'm in the FFWD mode. So far, cross my fingers, the 0x582 HR34 has done it every time. Most of the time the previous software did not BACKSPACE at all. But, at least for me, the 0x582 HR34 does not back space far enough. I still have to press the REPLAY button once or twice to get the video back to a point a few seconds before I pressed PLAY. My HR23 and HR24, as they always have, BACKSPACE properly, although often too far. I'd still rather go too far than not far enough.


----------



## rbohling (Apr 20, 2012)

My issue carried over from the previous update. My extras page was blank, after the previous software update and I had white triangles on certain channel tabs, within the guide.

I got home from work today and there was a message from the DirecTV tech, saying there was a new update and to see if it corrected the problems. I checked and no extras, but white triangles are gone. Did two consecutive reboots...no extras. Did a red button reboot and a forced software download...no extras. :nono:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

rbohling said:


> My issue carried over from the previous update. My extras page was blank, after the previous software update and I had white triangles on certain channel tabs, within the guide.
> 
> I got home from work today and there was a message from the DirecTV tech, saying there was a new update and to see if it corrected the problems. I checked and no extras, but white triangles are gone. Did two consecutive reboots...no extras. Did a red button reboot and a forced software download...no extras. :nono:


The extras take time to repopulate if lost.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

As I understand it, the Extra Icons are part of a followup download, which is supposed in occur within 24 of the software install..


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> As I understand it, the Extra Icons are part of a followup download.


Correct, and that can't be triggered.


----------



## rbohling (Apr 20, 2012)

RunnerFL said:


> Correct, and that can't be triggered.


What time frame are we talking about? They disappeared when the previous software update occurred and never returned. This 0X582 update was Friday at 0105 and they were not there today Sunday afternoon 1500. Now that I cleared the cache (two reboots) and then a reboot, with software install, when should I realistically expect to see something?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

rbohling said:


> What time frame are we talking about? They disappeared when the previous software update occurred and never returned. This 0X582 update was Friday at 0105 and they were not there today Sunday afternoon 1500. Now that I cleared the cache (two reboots) and then a reboot, with software install, when should I realistically expect to see something?


If they didn't download with the update it could take a while. They will only download when/if your DVR is not being used, not recording, not doing housekeeping, etc.

When you re-downloaded did you see a prompt about allowing it to download "Additional Software"? If you did and told it to download later it could take quite a while.


----------



## rbohling (Apr 20, 2012)

RunnerFL said:


> If they didn't download with the update it could take a while. They will only download when/if your DVR is not being used, not recording, not doing housekeeping, etc.
> 
> When you re-downloaded did you see a prompt about allowing it to download "Additional Software"? If you did and told it to download later it could take quite a while.


No, there was nothing about "Additional Software". I saw some mention of that, when people were discussing issues with the previous version. I have never seen a prompt for that.


----------



## chkinela (Jul 11, 2012)

You aren't by chance setup with IAMANEDGECUTTER menus are you? I didnt have the extras until I searched IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT and reboot. All the extra's loaded at that reboot. This new update so far has solved by HDMI handshake issues. Time will tell though.


----------



## rbohling (Apr 20, 2012)

chkinela said:


> You aren't by chance setup with IAMANEDGECUTTER menus are you? I didnt have the extras until I searched IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT and reboot. All the extra's loaded at that reboot. This new update so far has solved by HDMI handshake issues. Time will tell though.


I had it on there, but it was nothing I wanted and it has already been removed. It was gone a while back. Thanks


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

I now have a few error msgs I never had:

776 can not comunicate with dish!
ALL channels working fine! all signal lvls are good, just a nagging error msg across the screen! Menu reset clrs it for a few hours but then it returns! "system test" finds no problems!

Also got a "not enough swm chnls avlbl" msg once. This is the only rcvr off swm 2 output of swm16. Chkd the PI it looked ok, unplugged for a couple of mins, plugged it back in, clrd this msg????


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

iceman2a, both these errors have to do with the way the SWM is configured. It thinks there are more than 8 tuners on a SWM leg. Is it possible that the message is correct?


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Power was off all nite/morning here in ft lauderdale b/c of the tropical storm.

Restarted my PI, then bedroom HR21 works fine.....all signals good.

But now i've got my HR34 started up......everything works just fine went to check signal strengths but the strength test/meter for the SWM is missing even though i went to system info and SWM is installed. Did a system test passed fine. SWM meter is showing on the HR21 ok not sure why I cant check my SWM readings on my HR34. 

Watching live tv, etc etc everything working fine i just dont have a signal test/meter included for the SWM on the view sat sig strength page. All others are there ie 101, 99's, 103's. 

Maybe a restart??


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> iceman2a, both these errors have to do with the way the SWM is configured. It thinks there are more than 8 tuners on a SWM leg. Is it possible that the message is correct?


6 tuners off swm 1 out, just the hr34 off swm 2 out! Have not had that error msg since I power cycled the PI. Don't really think this is related to software update, just all these happen since Friday!


----------



## TJNash (Jun 5, 2012)

jibberyerkibber said:


> I too have discovered that occasionally the HR34 won't go to a new channel I entered into the remote. Simply stays on the old channel.


I, too, have encountered this issue.


----------



## chkinela (Jul 11, 2012)

So much for the HDMI fix...back to component for me. I had a HR21 hooked up for 4 years with not one HDMI drop and since the HR34 I have had to use component just for consistent picture and sound. I really hope they fix this soon.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Got my HR34 on 8/18 and it loaded 057c software.

The only problem I had initially was the unit kept dropping network connection and my other DVR's wouldn't see it in MRV mode. 
I switched the HR34 IP address to static and rebooted the other units and MRV has worked perfectly since.

Running 57c my HR34 has worked flawlessly for a whole week, ha ha...

Last night (running 0582 software) when I finished a recording and selected delete the box sat there for a couple of minutes before deleting the recording and when it finally deleted the PIG window was all black. 
After exiting out of the playlist there was no video output at all, the channel banner would show up when changing channels but no video, OTA and DTV channels.

Any recording would output video and any channel that was recording would show live TV everything else black.

Did a menu reboot and all returned to normal.

J C


----------



## acer505 (Nov 14, 2007)

Did anyone get this problem after the update my HR34 only sees 4 tuners not 5.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"acer505" said:


> Did anyone get this problem after the update my HR34 only sees 4 tuners not 5.


Can't say I've heard of that one. I tried to set up a one off recording and wasn't able to, but it listed 5 other recordings.


----------



## r34220 (Jan 6, 2007)

I am getting audio dropouts. Just a split second every so often.


----------



## r34220 (Jan 6, 2007)

r34220 said:


> I am getting audio dropouts. Just a split second every so often.


Sorry, It was actually my Logitech Revue. After rebooting the Revue the issue went away.


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

Twice since I got this release, the machine froze when selecting a show from My Playlist. A template of the UI appeared with no words on it. In both cases, the only solution was an Red Button Reboot.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

On the HR34, how does one get to that screen that shows all 5 tuner strengths at once??


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

usnret said:


> On the HR34, how does one get to that screen that shows all 5 tuner strengths at once??


MENU
Settings & Help
Settings
Satellite
View Signal Strength
Dash (-)
Signal Meters


----------



## Rob Dawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I just got my HR34 installed yesterday and noticed last night that the Auto Correct was not happening?
(I think that's the right name where the DVR jumps back a few seconds when you hit play while fast forwarding so that you are at the start of the show after the commercials.)
Has anyone else noticed this?
I have the latest software 0x0582, by the way.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rob Dawn said:


> I just got my HR34 installed yesterday and noticed last night that the Auto Correct was not happening?
> (I think that's the right name where the DVR jumps back a few seconds when you hit play while fast forwarding so that you are at the start of the show after the commercials.)
> Has anyone else noticed this?
> I have the latest software 0x0582, by the way.


My HR23 and 24 do not correct if you are using the FF1 speed. If you go up a speed it does.
Are you using the FF1 speed ? If yes, try the faster speeds and see if it corrects / jumps back.
I do not have an HR34 to play with.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you Sixto. Works great.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok, pink screen is gone, but I am now having issues with FF and RW. Both will not stop and respond when you hit the remote. Lots of lag. Same with channel changing :nono2::nono:!!!!


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Got the new downgrade. Now randomly, channel does not change when entering channel number with remote. And twice got black screen instead of channel change with no response to remote. RBR time.


----------



## BadeMillsap (Jan 2, 2008)

About 10% of the time ... thought it was my remote! :nono:


----------



## cmasia (Sep 18, 2007)

The previous "upgrade" was a big improvement.

This one?

I have the same occasional issues with channels not changing after 3 digits appear on the screen.

Also, when pressing any 3 digit channel number combination, the last number appears twice about 1/3 of the time.
So, if entering 619, 6199 appears.

I have not recognized any improvement on any function.


----------



## Rob Dawn (Jan 11, 2006)

New HR34 installed this week.
My Series Links are recording reruns even though I have them set to "First Run".
Anyone else having this problem?!


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Rob Dawn said:


> New HR34 installed this week.
> My Series Links are recording reruns even though I have them set to "First Run".
> Anyone else having this problem?!


What show/channel? This is usually an issue with guide data, not really the DVR/HMC itself. If you tell us what show/channel others may be able to verify which issue is causing it (software or guide data).


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

We get all sorts of reruns. Just two days ago we got old NCIS and NCIS Los Angeles programs recorded. And Piers Morgan Tonight records five times a day no matter what we do. Never know what you have until you tell it to play and you see that it is something you have already seen. 

Then there is the awesome feature that forces you to take a break from TV. All of a sudden the Whole Home connection to from the HR34 goes belly up. If you are watching on the alternate box then you are forced to wait a while until the thing goes to Whole Home again. So watching HR24 recordings on the HR34 or vice versa its a crap shoot as to whether the whole program will play before the forced time out takes place.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Jerry_K said:


> And Piers Morgan Tonight records five times a day no matter what we do. Never know what you have until you tell it to play and you see that it is something you have already seen.


That has nothing to do with the HR34 itself, it's the guide data provided by CNN and the fact that they show the same episode that many times during the day.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Rob Dawn said:


> I just got my HR34 installed yesterday and noticed last night that the Auto Correct was not happening?
> (I think that's the right name where the DVR jumps back a few seconds when you hit play while fast forwarding so that you are at the start of the show after the commercials.)
> Has anyone else noticed this?
> I have the latest software 0x0582, by the way.


:hurah: This is a blessing not an issue.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Jerry_K" said:


> We get all sorts of reruns. Just two days ago we got old NCIS and NCIS Los Angeles programs recorded. And Piers Morgan Tonight records five times a day no matter what we do. Never know what you have until you tell it to play and you see that it is something you have already seen.
> 
> Then there is the awesome feature that forces you to take a break from TV. All of a sudden the Whole Home connection to from the HR34 goes belly up. If you are watching on the alternate box then you are forced to wait a while until the thing goes to Whole Home again. So watching HR24 recordings on the HR34 or vice versa its a crap shoot as to whether the whole program will play before the forced time out takes place.


If the reruns have generic descriptions, you can set it up so that those don't record. I do the same thing with Daily Show.


----------



## Riverpilot (Aug 13, 2010)

Directv really needs to go back a software or two. This latest one is terrible. I keep getting the following:

1) Searching for signal (771) on channels. My other boxes work just fine, just the 34. NEVER did this before this software upgrade. I'll reset via menu, it will work fine for awhile.. then boom. 

2) Put in the channel number and nothing happens. Put it in again, may or may not turn to that channel, or it may just turn to a totally blacked out channel.

Please go back to the previous software. TERRIBLE.


----------



## Paul E (Jul 3, 2002)

I've been having this very irritating and FREQUENT problem.... I can recreate it almost daily. I record an early morning news show, and darn near EVERY DAY, it won't play! When I select the recorded show, I get a screenshot of what was on the live feed when I hit 'play' and the progress bar is going, and going, and going. It looks like it's fast forwarding all the time, since the 'time' indicator is moving fairly quickly. But the icon in the progress bar changes when you attempt to ff or rew, giving the impression that something is working. No matter what you do, it still shows that 'live' screenshot, and never changes! I can switch back to live tv, which works fine. I can go back to watch that recording, and it'll do the same thing again.

I've rebooted a few times, and that does seem to help for 2-3 days. But I shouldn't have to reboot that often! I've also deleted the season pass for this show and rebuilt it.

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Two problems: 

1) FFx2 is really much much faster than FFx1 and faster than I remember it. Autocorrect doesn't correct enough now. Usually need to skip back 2 or 3 times.

2) Weird recording bug I've never seen before. This may be an infrastructure problem and not the HR34. Using a phone app (Android or iOS, can't remember which I used), I scheduled a series of recordings on a single channel (using the by-channel list). Some of the recordings happened, some didn't, and at least one happened at the right time on the wrong channel. It is possible I screwed up the confirmation on the missing recordings, but I'm at a loss on how the wrong channel recording happened as I only had the desired channel's programs listed.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

gully_foyle said:


> Two problems:
> 
> 1) FFx2 is really much much faster than FFx1 and faster than I remember it. Autocorrect doesn't correct enough now. Usually need to skip back 2 or 3 times.QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Riverpilot said:


> Directv really needs to go back a software or two. This latest one is terrible. I keep getting the following:
> 
> 1) Searching for signal (771) on channels. My other boxes work just fine, just the 34. NEVER did this before this software upgrade. I'll reset via menu, it will work fine for awhile.. then boom.
> 
> ...


I had a 771 issue a couple of months ago on my HR34. All my others were correct (H25s and HR24s). I even swapped boxes and still had the problem. It was ok for a while then 771 again.

I called Directv and had a tech come over as it was so new and was going to replace the HR34.

It turns out that we did some more tests and the original install was incorrect. The tech must have gotten confused with all the cables/tuners. So we had too many on one splitter, not enough on another and no terminations on some. The splitter degraded causing the 771 issues.

He replaced the splitters put the HR34 on one and the other boxes on the other (so had 5 tuners on each) and terminated the rest. Not had a problem since and it is the original HR34.

So maybe check your cabling/splitters/SWiM and terminations just in case.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Jerry_K said:


> Then there is the awesome feature that forces you to take a break from TV. All of a sudden the Whole Home connection to from the HR34 goes belly up. If you are watching on the alternate box then you are forced to wait a while until the thing goes to Whole Home again. So watching HR24 recordings on the HR34 or vice versa its a crap shoot as to whether the whole program will play before the forced time out takes place.


I have HR34 and HR24s and H25s all streaming MRV via WHDVR and never had an issue (except on the very first software of the HR34).

Dropouts like that would seem to indicate a loss of signal through the WHDVR network. I would check your power supply and DECA. And splitters etc.

Sounds more like a hardware/infrastructure issue to me.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

F1 Fan said:


> I have HR34 and HR24s and H25s all streaming MRV via WHDVR and never had an issue (except on the very first software of the HR34).
> 
> Dropouts like that would seem to indicate a loss of signal through the WHDVR network. I would check your power supply and DECA. And splitters etc.
> 
> Sounds more like a hardware/infrastructure issue to me.


The problem with that theory, F1 Fan, is that I have _the exact same issue_ and it's relatively new. It didn't exist for the first several months of having the HR34. It only came recently. And it only affects the HR34.

Occam's Razor says that it isn't an infrastructure issue at all, but that some software change to the HR34 is causing this problem for some number of people.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> How many times must I say this? We don't want autocorrect!
> Sorry, I don't want autocorrect. :nono:


It's been a feature for years now, a highly requested one, so I don't see it going away.

You're the first person that I can remember saying they didn't want it.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I WANT MORE said:


> gully_foyle said:
> 
> 
> > Two problems:
> ...


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> It's been a feature for years now, a highly requested one, so I don't see it going away.
> 
> You're the first person that I can remember saying they didn't want it.


Not the first nor the only. 
Autocorrect make it virtually impossible to sync the video with audio from another source such as Sirius. I do this with sports PxP all the time. Watch the game while listening to the home radio broadcast.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> Not the first nor the only.
> Autocorrect make it virtually impossible to sync the video with audio from another source such as Sirius. I do this with sports PxP all the time. Watch the game while listening to the home radio broadcast.


You have to realize how rare you are by doing...auto correct has a much broader appeal. I'm not knocking what you're doing.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> Not the first nor the only.
> Autocorrect make it virtually impossible to sync the video with audio from another source such as Sirius. I do this with sports PxP all the time. Watch the game while listening to the home radio broadcast.


Syncing with an outside audio source is nearly impossible with or without autocorrect. One of them is on a delay or if both are on delay one has a longer delay. You couldn't maintain sync even if you didn't FF.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Syncing with an outside audio source is nearly impossible with or without autocorrect. One of them is on a delay or if both are on delay one has a longer delay. You couldn't maintain sync even if you didn't FF.


Not true. I've been doing it for years. Sirius is "always" behind the TV. "always". 
Without auto correct it is a simple process. Pause the tv until the ball is kicked off and that's it. 
With auto correct the damn thing jumps back a few clicks and it becomes a PIA to get them synced. 
That's all I'm saying.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> Not true. I've been doing it for years. Sirius is "always" behind the TV. "always".
> Without auto correct it is a simple process. Pause the tv until the ball is kicked off and that's it.
> With auto correct the damn thing jumps back a few clicks and it becomes a PIA to get them synced.
> That's all I'm saying.


But autocorrect isn't on pause, it's only on FF and maybe RW. I'm not sure about RW. With FF the amount of autocorrect depends on the speed of the FF too. If you use 1X FF there is no autocorrect.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

If you press pause and wait for Sirius to catch up then press play or pause again the HR24 jumps back a few clicks. I don't believe the HR34 does this and I hope they don't change it.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

jcwest said:


> Got my HR34 on 8/18 and it loaded 057c software.
> 
> The only problem I had initially was the unit kept dropping network connection and my other DVR's wouldn't see it in MRV mode.
> I switched the HR34 IP address to static and rebooted the other units and MRV has worked perfectly since.
> ...


After the above snafu I figured it's about time to do a report on my new HR34.
Is this just me or is this normal?

1. When I put the HR34 in standby the power light on the AM21 remains on. The AM21 was previously connected to an HR21 and the power light went off every time the box was put in standby.

2. When I watch MLB games I put the games I want to watch in a custom menu and when they go to commercial I channel up th the next game.
Occasionally when I channel up the HR34 gets confused, it will blink the channel banner and the progress bar then a black screen. I channel down then back up and all is ok, it may not repeat for a very long time and at other times it is more frequent.

3. When switching between PIP the screen will blink and flash and then switch displays. It always switches but doesn't do it very gracefully. Is this normal?

Thanks J C


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> If you press pause and wait for Sirius to catch up then press play or pause again the HR24 jumps back a few clicks. I don't believe the HR34 does this and I hope they don't change it.


My HR24 doesn't do that, neither do my HR21's.


----------



## mkertzman (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm experiencing this exact problem, almost always on programs recorded from MSNBC.



Paul E said:


> I've been having this very irritating and FREQUENT problem.... I can recreate it almost daily. I record an early morning news show, and darn near EVERY DAY, it won't play! When I select the recorded show, I get a screenshot of what was on the live feed when I hit 'play' and the progress bar is going, and going, and going. It looks like it's fast forwarding all the time, since the 'time' indicator is moving fairly quickly. But the icon in the progress bar changes when you attempt to ff or rew, giving the impression that something is working. No matter what you do, it still shows that 'live' screenshot, and never changes! I can switch back to live tv, which works fine. I can go back to watch that recording, and it'll do the same thing again.
> 
> I've rebooted a few times, and that does seem to help for 2-3 days. But I shouldn't have to reboot that often! I've also deleted the season pass for this show and rebuilt it.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## larry55 (Jun 3, 2010)

no problems here.


----------



## snappjay (Jul 16, 2010)

jibberyerkibber said:


> Here's what I mean:


This 3/4 white screen issue is very annoying. It seems to happen going from HD to SD (in our household, we always jump between Baby First TV and Disney JR). Going from SD to HD doesn't have any issues, but going from HD to SD always seems to cause the 3/4 white screen....


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

markrogo said:


> The problem with that theory, F1 Fan, is that I have _the exact same issue_ and it's relatively new. It didn't exist for the first several months of having the HR34. It only came recently. And it only affects the HR34.
> 
> Occam's Razor says that it isn't an infrastructure issue at all, but that some software change to the HR34 is causing this problem for some number of people.


I will add that my HR34 was swapped out today.

My technician -- one of the specialty techs who goes to homes for the more challenging problems -- said my installation, cabling, etc. was fine. Within hours, my new HR34 was dropping off the Whole Home network just like the old one.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

markrogo said:


> I will add that my HR34 was swapped out today.
> 
> My technician -- one of the specialty techs who goes to homes for the more challenging problems -- said my installation, cabling, etc. was fine. Within hours, my new HR34 was dropping off the Whole Home network just like the old one.


It's a bug in the software not a hardware issue with the HR34 you had or the one you have now.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

snappjay said:


> This 3/4 white screen issue is very annoying. It seems to happen going from HD to SD (in our household, we always jump between Baby First TV and Disney JR). Going from SD to HD doesn't have any issues, but going from HD to SD always seems to cause the 3/4 white screen....


Have you tried going into Menu, Settings, Display, Resolutions and selecting only the 1080i resolution ? This would have the receiver output 1080i all the time and might prevent this.
Also while in that area of the menu in Display, Video, turn the Native to OFF.


----------



## snappjay (Jul 16, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> Have you tried going into Menu, Settings, Display, Resolutions and selecting only the 1080i resolution ? This would have the receiver output 1080i all the time and might prevent this.
> Also while in that area of the menu in Display, Video, turn the Native to OFF.


I'll give it a shot. Thanks!


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> It's a bug in the software not a hardware issue with the HR34 you had or the one you have now.


Why doesn't it affect all HR34's then? Mine has never dropped off the network (HR34, HR24, 2-H25's). Could it be related to how everything is networked?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I have these two issues with 0x0582 that just plain annoy me.


*Issue:* _Delete Remote Recording from More Info Screen_ - Deleting Remote Recording from the Program's _More Info_ screen doesn't always take you back to the _PlayList_. Instead, you are often booted to Live TV or some other GUI screen that's not the _PlayList_.

*Issue:* _Remote Recording's 'View Upcoming' Gives a False None_ - After checking the same remote recordings stored on my HR21 from both my HR34 & HR24, I can verify that every HR34 remote recording *View Upcoming* of _None_ was proven to be a false statement looking at the same recording from the HR24.

There are more, but the above two are either happening frequently or always.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

snappjay said:


> I'll give it a shot. Thanks!


I forgot to write to change the Format to Pillar Box. This will give the 1080 and 720 programs full screen ( almost all the time ) and the SD programs the 4:3 shape they are supposed to have.
It is located in Menu, Settings, Display, Video.


----------



## don s (Sep 4, 2011)

Going backwards.....

(1) My HR34 is constantly being knocked off the network now. It was fine until the the release before the current one. Since then and now with the current firmware, my HR34 can watch about 1 minute of recordings from a networked (whole home) HR24 and then it cuts off and says the 34 is no longer on the network. Same happens if I try to watch shows recorded on the HR34 from a HR24. 1 minute or so, then off the network. Resetting the box, or just repeating the Network Setup gets the shows visible on the playlist again. But it continues to get knocked off the network any time I try to view a remote show between the HR34 and any other box.

(2) My Hr34 now sees only 2 of my other 3 whole home DVRs (HR24's). No matter what I do, 1 of my HR24's is suddenly not visible from the 34. It always was visible, until the last 2 firmware upgrades, and it still is visible to the other HR24s. Resets, etc on all boxes to not work.

What the hell? This blows ...


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

pdxguy said:


> When I powered on my HR-34 this morning after the software update last night, my tv was showing no signal from the hdmi source at the receiver. Then I started seeing flashes of video and audio appear, but no solid signal. I did a hard reset, and got the pink screen for the first time upon reboot. Since then I have seen short lapses of audio/video.
> 
> None of these problems occurred on my system prior to last night's release.


We started seeing this yesterday, but I am not sure when we got the update. We get static on the TV. Sometimes mashing the RES button on the front will fix it.

Our DVR is set to switch resolutions between 720p and 1080i so maybe they broke that?


----------



## mitchinpa (Aug 28, 2007)

Paul E said:


> I've been having this very irritating and FREQUENT problem.... I can recreate it almost daily. I record an early morning news show, and darn near EVERY DAY, it won't play! When I select the recorded show, I get a screenshot of what was on the live feed when I hit 'play' and the progress bar is going, and going, and going. It looks like it's fast forwarding all the time, since the 'time' indicator is moving fairly quickly. But the icon in the progress bar changes when you attempt to ff or rew, giving the impression that something is working. No matter what you do, it still shows that 'live' screenshot, and never changes! I can switch back to live tv, which works fine. I can go back to watch that recording, and it'll do the same thing again.
> 
> I've rebooted a few times, and that does seem to help for 2-3 days. But I shouldn't have to reboot that often! I've also deleted the season pass for this show and rebuilt it.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this?


I've had a similar issue. I will have a double started, then try to resume a recording, but the recording will not play. The recording comes up paused, but you cant get it to play. I can exit out back to live tv just fine, but the only way I can get that recording to play is to startover instead of resume.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Issue:* _Lost the GUI Blue_ - Just lost the Blue GUI BG deleting a remote recording and going to the PlayList.

Unable to complete a SENTREPORT. Because I'm still getting Return Code 3 since last week crash.

And the Pink 'A FEW SECONDS MORE' screen is still there in the beginning of a process that takes a few minutes more.

Menu/Reset restored the Blue GUI BG.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

One thing I just discovered is when using DIRECTV2PC to my HR34, it does not show the NFL ST channels I'm recording. So I can't play the games I'm recording, on my PC or laptop. When connecting to my HR22via DIRECTV2PC I can see a game that I'm recording. So this does seem to be a bug.

This may not be specific to this release, but today was the first time the NFL ST channels were active. So its the first time I have attempted to watch them.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Yesterday was my first shot at NFL ST using the HR34.
I kept the PIP up most of the afternoon switching screens and switching channels regularly.

The unit performed flawless. I'm so glad I upgraded to the HR34.

J C


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Three times in the last three days I've had to reboot my HR34 for the following reason: I'm poking around in CAST AND CREW and I highlight something and press SELECT for more information on that item. Then the HR34 terminally freezes and needs to be rebooted. BTW: sometimes when I reboot my HR34, the complete GUIDE information appears immediately, sometimes it takes the full almost 24 hours to be restored. Anyone know why the difference? Thanks!


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

jcwest said:


> Yesterday was my first shot at NFL ST using the HR34.
> I kept the PIP up most of the afternoon switching screens and switching channels regularly.
> 
> The unit performed flawless. I'm so glad I upgraded to the HR34.
> ...


Same here. The PIP swap works great. I just wish that we had buttons on the remote for PIP On/Off and PIP Move. I have a macro to handle it, but a button would be better. Or at least if they had discrete codes we could enter in our aftermarket remotes like AR and Harmony.


jibberyerkibber said:


> Three times in the last three days I've had to reboot my HR34 for the following reason: I'm poking around in CAST AND CREW and I highlight something and press SELECT for more information on that item. Then the HR34 terminally freezes and needs to be rebooted. BTW: sometimes when I reboot my HR34, the complete GUIDE information appears immediately, sometimes it takes the full almost 24 hours to be restored. Anyone know why the difference? Thanks!


When my HR34 goes to a black screen, I just turn the power off and back on and that seems to clear it up. You might try that. And as far as the question about guide data, its only supposed to refresh if you do 2 reboots in a short period of time.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

In general, my HR23 and HR24 both yield very adequate CAST AND CREW information. My HR34 easily does not. For example, on a recent particular CHARLIES ANGELS episode, my 23 and 24 yielded 17 CAST AND CREW. My HR34 yielded only 7. I hope future software for my HR34 will allow more adequate CAST AND CREW information to be generated. BTW: also my HR34 oftentimes fails to deliver as many "hits" as my 23 and 24 do when I use SMART SEARCH.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Was watching MLB on FOX Saturday and was flipping between it and a Conan I had recorded. On several occasions, when I came back to the game, the screen was frozen on the last frame from where I left it. FF would advance the scrollbar, but not the action. Once when flipping back, I had Conan on the screen frozen and the scrollbar advancing for the game. Was using the prev button each time to switch between shows. No weather related issues, so no reason for a dropped signal. Was able to back the game up once and play forward thru an area that had been frozen. No pattern to this madness. Sometimes it worked fine.


----------



## onetimeonly00 (Oct 13, 2008)

Had my HR34 installed the other day and am having freezing issues during playback from my HR22. It's not even necessarily during playback, but more so during FF'ing. Once I hit FF my screen freezes and I can not see what I am FF'ing through. This makes it virtually impossible to know how far forward to go. 

I've seen reports of issues with VOD playback, and other freezing issues, but I haven't seen this one. I'm doing an RBR right now to see if that will fix the issue, but I'm doubting it....

Anyone else having/had these issues and know of a fix?

Setup:
I have my HR22 with the CCK hard wired to my modem. The HR34 is in another room with the power source.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

onetimeonly00 said:


> Had my HR34 installed the other day and am having freezing issues during playback from my HR22. It's not even necessarily during playback, but more so during FF'ing. Once I hit FF my screen freezes and I can not see what I am FF'ing through. This makes it virtually impossible to know how far forward to go.
> 
> I've seen reports of issues with VOD playback, and other freezing issues, but I haven't seen this one. I'm doing an RBR right now to see if that will fix the issue, but I'm doubting it....
> 
> ...


I have the same thing happening when using FF on a remote recording. So I tend to use skip instead of FF.


----------



## yatsco (Aug 30, 2007)

To: Jibberyerkibber - I have had this problem for several weeks. It started after the software upgrade before the current one. I contacted DIRECTV and they advised me to disconnect my internet connection. I am hard wired to the internet but they said either hard wired or wireless to disconnect the internet. I have had no problem for about 10 days now. Someone from DIRECTV is suppose to contact me tomorrow and I am to advise them if this corrected my problem. I am going to ask if I should reconnect the internet after the next software upgrade. However, to be honest I don't utilize the VOD and would have no problem leaving it permanently disconnected.


----------



## yatsco (Aug 30, 2007)

jibberyerkibber said:


> Three times in the last three days I've had to reboot my HR34 for the following reason: I'm poking around in CAST AND CREW and I highlight something and press SELECT for more information on that item. Then the HR34 terminally freezes and needs to be rebooted. BTW: sometimes when I reboot my HR34, the complete GUIDE information appears immediately, sometimes it takes the full almost 24 hours to be restored. Anyone know why the difference? Thanks!


I am sorry I should have quoted your message. I also should point out that when the freezing occurs, the power on/off from both the remote and at the receiver itself is also frozen. There is no option but to use the red button reset or unplug the unit. I also have to wait for the 24 hours to be rstored.


----------



## BadeMillsap (Jan 2, 2008)

And "Poof" ... all of a sudden my entire TODO list has disappeared ... really freaky is that after a reset ... it's still gone ... if I go into Series Manager I can see the items I'm supposed ot have in todo ... and when I select one ... I can view upcoming but no option to RECORD SERIES ... it's like it KNOWS the series should be recorded ... but they aren't in the TODO list ... were there yesterday ... not today .gggrrrrrrrr ... slowly rebuilding by deleting series from series manager and then re-selecting record series ....


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

Lost the view of my connected HR-24 again. Seems to happen with almost every new update. A menu reboot fixed again like always. At least it's easily corrected, just annoying.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

BadeMillsap said:


> And "Poof" ... all of a sudden my entire TODO list has disappeared ... really freaky is that after a reset ... it's still gone ... if I go into Series Manager I can see the items I'm supposed ot have in todo ... and when I select one ... I can view upcoming but no option to RECORD SERIES ... it's like it KNOWS the series should be recorded ... but they aren't in the TODO list ... were there yesterday ... not today .gggrrrrrrrr ... slowly rebuilding by deleting series from series manager and then re-selecting record series ....


Id reset twice wihtin 30 mins and leave it alone for 24 hours. It would probably repopulate after the guide flush.


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

This static/no HDMI sync issue is really annoying.

Sometimes I can fix it by tuning to channel 2 which is our ABC channel, then use prev to get back.

DirecTV needs to address this asap, as it worked fine before this update.


----------



## rbohling (Apr 20, 2012)

I still have a blank Extras page and have had, since the last update (when Pandora, etc.) was added. I will say DirecTV tech support has tried and kept up with the status; calling me once, or twice, a week. They have no other suggestions and are coming out tomorrow, to replace the unit. Damn! Now I will lose my recordings and have to get all of my series set up again. Oh well, at least they are doing something and I appreciate that.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Tried this several times last night and all it does is go away after holding info down a few seconds. I know it worked last week when I reported the 672-1 audio/video dropouts.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

augisdad said:


> Tried this several times last night and all it does is go away after holding info down a few seconds. I know it worked last week when I reported the 672-1 audio/video dropouts.


This happens if you are on a "ScoreGuide" channel. Try pressing "Exit" a couple times, that will clear the "ScoreGuide" memory, then press and hold "Info". That works for me. Same method is used on the Weather channel to clear out your forecast. Hope that helps...


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

Just got a new HR34 and it's worked great. However, had a power outage the other day and now I can't read the "List" on my HR22/100 in the other room. I can read and play the "List" on the HR34 from the HR22 so the system is working one-way. I've checked the settings on the HR34 and they seem correct but perhaps I'm missing something. Any ideas?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

jborchel said:


> Just got a new HR34 and it's worked great. However, had a power outage the other day and now I can't read the "List" on my HR22/100 in the other room. I can read and play the "List" on the HR34 from the HR22 so the system is working one-way. I've checked the settings on the HR34 and they seem correct but perhaps I'm missing something. Any ideas?


 Yep, reboot all of your receivers. Its just easier and faster. Just go into menu, settings, and restart receiver.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

augisdad said:


> Tried this several times last night and all it does is go away after holding info down a few seconds. I know it worked last week when I reported the 672-1 audio/video dropouts.


Confirmed....holding info button down does not bring up info/settings screen on my 34 either. I just tried this again as the Packers are Beating up on the Bears (yet again) on Thursday Night Football.


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

damondlt said:


> Yep, reboot all of your receivers. Its just easier and faster. Just go into menu, settings, and restart receiver.


Thanks. That did it.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Now I don't feel so alone. Pressed GUIDE and the GUIDE format appeared but with the GUIDE information area was blank. Terminal. Then the screen turned pink. Of course, REBOOT. Someone said that every new version of HR34 software is worse than than the previous one. I seem to agree. One thing, though -- toggling between channels using the PREV button is much better. God I wish they would fix the FFWD > PLAY > BACKSPACE function. My HR34 still does not backspace nearly enough when I hit PLAY.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

jibberyerkibber said:


> Now I don't feel so alone. Pressed GUIDE and the GUIDE format appeared but with the GUIDE information area was blank. Terminal. Then the screen turned pink. Of course, REBOOT. Someone said that every new version of HR34 software is worse than than the previous one. I seem to agree. One thing, though -- toggling between channels using the PREV button is much better. God I wish they would fix the FFWD > PLAY > BACKSPACE function. My HR34 still does not backspace nearly enough when I hit PLAY.


The HR34 started out working pretty well on the SD GUI. But of course that would never do. So DirecTV has tasked NDS with finding ways to make it less functional and more buggy. Still just a Rupert box.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

NDS has zero to do with any of the hd boxes. Zero.

And mine does more now than ever with less issues than when I got it. Not everyone has the same experience.


----------



## aeffen (Aug 4, 2005)

mkertzman said:


> I'm experiencing this exact problem, almost always on programs recorded from MSNBC.


I had this exact problem last night after recording the AGT Award Show. Went back to watch the end and although it was in my list of recorded shows, it would not play no matter what I did. I finally hit the red button on the front and did a reboot. This reboot took a little over 5 minutes to complete which is about twice as long as normal and the recording still would not play. Since I had already found out who won, I went to delete the recording and it took almost two minutes to take it out of the list. I wonder if there is anyway to force a diskcheck on reboot without destroying the entire disk?:sure:


----------



## rbohling (Apr 20, 2012)

My replacement HR34 was installed yesterday. Now, after two months, I have my Extras screen back and finally have the Pandora and YouTube, which installed over night. The only thing I have noticed (so far) is it will not go to my chosen guide. Whenever the guide button is pushed, it brings up the guide list and it must be selected every time. I have changed my favorite selection, back and forth, but it makes no difference.


----------



## y2k02c5 (Sep 15, 2006)

How is the RF function on the HR34? 

Was on the phone with customer service the other night, and they mentioned I qualified for an HR34 for $99. I was planning on getting an HR24 for my basement home theater next month. Currently we have 2 HR 24's with no issues. 

Just curious if I should stick with another HR24, or get the HR34.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

y2k02c5 said:


> How is the RF function on the HR34?
> 
> Was on the phone with customer service the other night, and they mentioned I qualified for an HR34 for $99. I was planning on getting an HR24 for my basement home theater next month. Currently we have 2 HR 24's with no issues.
> 
> Just curious if I should stick with another HR24, or get the HR34.


Tough call!  I just got a '34 and really like it. My other DVR is a '24, which I also like. I'd lean towards the five tuner model and bigger HDD.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

y2k02c5 said:


> How is the RF function on the HR34?
> 
> Was on the phone with customer service the other night, and they mentioned I qualified for an HR34 for $99. I was planning on getting an HR24 for my basement home theater next month. Currently we have 2 HR 24's with no issues.
> 
> Just curious if I should stick with another HR24, or get the HR34.


This really should have been posted in a new thread, but since you asked. In my opinion, its a no-brainer, get the HR34. As mentioned, 5 tuners, twice the storage, plus 2x's the series recordings and PIP. Nothing like being able to record 4 different programs simultaneously and still have an open tuner to watch live TV.

Aside from size and a couple minor glitches, the only downside is that it won't hold the program buffer after you turn it off. So you have to leave it on to buffer the current channel, after you shut your TV off. Although leaving it on, only means the front panel stays lit, unless you dim the panel.

And the RF function works great!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

jborchel said:


> Thanks. That did it.


Your welcome. Happened to me so I started with my hr23 since those recordings were missing from my hr 34. Rebooting that made the h25 lose contact with the hr 23 so just reset them all.


----------



## y2k02c5 (Sep 15, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Tough call!  I just got a '34 and really like it. My other DVR is a '24, which I also like. I'd lean towards the five tuner model and bigger HDD.





RACJ2 said:


> This really should have been posted in a new thread, but since you asked. In my opinion, its a no-brainer, get the HR34. As mentioned, 5 tuners, twice the storage, plus 2x's the series recordings and PIP. Nothing like being able to record 4 different programs simultaneously and still have an open tuner to watch live TV.
> 
> Aside from size and a couple minor glitches, the only downside is that it won't hold the program buffer after you turn it off. So you have to leave it on to buffer the current channel, after you shut your TV off. Although leaving it on, only means the front panel stays lit, unless you dim the panel.
> 
> And the RF function works great!


Thanks Guys. Appreciate the feedback. Glad to hear the RF works great. I'm going to have this in a rack behind the seating area and needed to ensure the RF worked.


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

My HR34 froze last night for a half hour. We had just finished watching a show and deleted it. The screen started to show the Program List, but froze after displaying the background and no text. The PIL properly showed the current show. The remote and front panel were totally unresponsive. The red record light was on, so we didn't want to RBR.

We had shows to watch on another DVR, so we did that. When we went back to the HR-34, it was unfrozen. However, when we went to the Program List, the two shows that had been recording were interrupted. Both shows were only 17 minutes long AND a new show by the same name started 46 minutes into the show. It was as though the machine had been powered off for 30 minutes.

This is the same problem I reported here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3085509&highlight=reboot#post3085509

Has anyone else seen similar behaviour?


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Has anyone else seen similar behaviour? asks CliffV just above. Yes, the same thing has happened to me twice with my particular HR34, the second time just yesterday. I only gave the HR34 fifteen minutes to recover on its own, but to no avail. Reboot, but for reasons unbeknownst to me, the Guide was fully restored immediately.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

I made two one minute PARTIAL recordings yesterday. Both of them failed. By that I mean when I tried to play them back, they both (always) started 30 seconds after the point where I originally pressed RECORD. When I used the BACK ARROW to rewind to the theoretical beginning of the saved videos, the video only rewound to 15 seconds to a point 15 seconds after where I pressed RECORD, i.e. not nearly all the way to where I pressed RECORD. The first 15 seconds of each video were never recorded. Also, when I press PLAY with each of these truncated videos, I get a 3 second freeze frame of the real-time tuner picture that's on the screen before the video will start.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

This latest downgrade has a new glitch. Recordings played on the HR34 have proper sound. Playing some recordings on the HR24 and the sound is there but down to a very low level that is unintelligible. If I crank up the receiver to hear the audio, then when some commercials come on the sound is so loud it will break your eardrums. So now we really don't have two way whole home.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

1. With all five tuners set to record NFL ST games and watching local Fox OTA channel. A couple of minutes before noon the standard message "This reciever needs to switch to channel 705 to record Colts etc...."

It gave the prompt "OK to record" or "Don't record".
When I selected "OK to record" the box would clear and then pop back on in a few seconds, never would clear. Then at 12:00 it changed channel as expected.

My experience with other HRxx recorders the box would clear after selection was made.

2. Another wierd one, when I tune to a NFL ST channel that is carried by the local OTA station the standard "This game is Blacked out" message would blink on and off a few times alternating with the progress bar then a black screen.

On other HRxx boxes it stays on and offers the option to search for a channel that is not blacked out.

Not a show stopper but annoying. Everything else worked great.

Really like the HR34........

J C


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> NDS has zero to do with any of the hd boxes. Zero.


Gee what year is this?

... DirecTV using DVR technology from NDS Group PLC., a unit of Rupert Murdoch's News Corp., which is a former DirecTV shareholder. Late last year DirecTV extended its contract with NDS to 2013.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Jerry_K said:


> ... DirecTV using DVR technology from NDS Group PLC., a unit of Rupert Murdoch's News Corp., which is a former DirecTV shareholder. Late last year DirecTV extended its contract with NDS to 2013.


For SD boxes, not HD. NDS has nothing to do with the H or HR series receivers.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think they do handle certain parts, like the security software and local ad insertion.

But I thought they handled more of the H20 than the other HD boxes or the R22.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> But I thought they handled more of the H20 than the other HD boxes or the R22.


I forgot about the H20 still being NDS, you're right. Basic rule of thumb... If it has the old blue GUI it's NDS, if it has the new HD GUI it's DirecTV.

And no, I'm not saying that DirecTV only made the H/HR's "in house" when they went to the HD GUI. That's just how you tell them apart now.


----------



## EyeRonik1 (Nov 26, 2007)

The HR34 hangs consistently when I try to record 8-hour+ programs, with an extra hour tacked on because it's live. I have Smart Search auto-recordings for the US Open, Wimbledon and the French Open, and most days when recording the early rounds, the HR34 would freeze. No recordings happen; the machine turns on and shows live TV and recordings but does not record anything new. A menu restart solves the problem.

(Speculation: The HR34 calculates space remaining and deletes expired shows when a show starts, but if several programs fill up the available space in the meantime the recording processes fail catastrophically. Just a guess...)


----------



## BigFoot48 (Aug 31, 2007)

We've had our HR34 since Feb and believe this problem started with the last update. We have it hooked up to the den TV via component (3' cable) and to the bedroom set (on the other side of the wall) via HDMI (18' cable).

Since the update, about half the time when we turn on the bedroom TV, either with its switch or via the DTV remote, the den TV immediately goes blue screen with the Vizio message "Signal Not Found". When acting normally like it did for six months, the den TV picture merely blinks momentarily and continues showing whatever was being watched when the other TV is turned on cable

The only way I've found to restart the signal to the den TV is to do a RBR. So, why is turning on the bedroom TV causing the HR34 to stop sending the component cables signal?

UPDATE: A friend recommended changing to a different HDMI port on the bedroom TV. I did that and it may have fixed my problem, but its only been tested about six times over three days now so I can't be sure if it's fixed for good as this was a seemly random problem that was becoming more frequent.


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

What is the Series Link limit for the HR34-700 running on 0x583?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

We were gone for part of last week and the weekend, so when I got home last night I looked at my ToDo list to see if any more new shows had populated my ToDo list. When I left it was at around 45 shows.

Well, wasn't I surprised when it was at 15. WTH? So I went looking at the Guide and sure enough several shows no longer showed the R icon. All of Monday's shows were Ok, but Tuesday had some missing, so in the Guide when I hit the Rec button once, it immediately displayed the Series Link R icon. So at that point it knew it was a SL and needed to be flagged as such.

This morning, I was back up to 48 shows to record. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Golfman" said:


> What is the Series Link limit for the HR34-700 running on 0x583?


It's been 100 since it was released, and hasn't changed, unfortunately.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Herdfan" said:


> We were gone for part of last week and the weekend, so when I got home last night I looked at my ToDo list to see if any more new shows had populated my ToDo list. When I left it was at around 45 shows.
> 
> Well, wasn't I surprised when it was at 15. WTH? So I went looking at the Guide and sure enough several shows no longer showed the R icon. All of Monday's shows were Ok, but Tuesday had some missing, so in the Guide when I hit the Rec button once, it immediately displayed the Series Link R icon. So at that point it knew it was a SL and needed to be flagged as such.
> 
> This morning, I was back up to 48 shows to record. Anyone else seeing this?


No but, I bet it'd record your shows either way. Could be a guide data thing. Some shows are starting this week, but not many. When did you get your HR34 and when did you set up these series links?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> When did you get your HR34 and when did you set up these series links?


December. Most were setup last year, but a couple when the new shows appeared in the guide.


----------



## Paul E (Jul 3, 2002)

Paul E said:


> I've been having this very irritating and FREQUENT problem.... I can recreate it almost daily. I record an early morning news show, and darn near EVERY DAY, it won't play! When I select the recorded show, I get a screenshot of what was on the live feed when I hit 'play' and the progress bar is going, and going, and going. It looks like it's fast forwarding all the time, since the 'time' indicator is moving fairly quickly. But the icon in the progress bar changes when you attempt to ff or rew, giving the impression that something is working.


*I discovered a work around for this problem*.... if I leave the DVR set to a channel other than the channel I'm recording overnight, it records just fine! (example, recording ABC news, set DVR on CNN). It's been working great for the last week!

Hope this helps other's who are suffering with this bug.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Not sure why I'm still on this release, but I'm not sure I want to risk a reboot and get the genie either. Last night's recording of The Amazing Race, which I have set for 2hrs because of football overuns recorded nothing. All I got was a frozen picture of whatever was on the screen when I hit play, and the scroll bar advancing throughout the 2hr time period. I also had 0 mins recorded for The Mentalist, while 2episodes of Once Upon a Time, Revenge, 666, and Copper all appear to have recorded with no issues. I luckily had both non-recording episodes set-up to record on the HR20, which recorded them just fine. Today, I came home and found a frozen screenshot of the Today show which I believe was from the final hour being shown @ 1pm on KSHB now (it was 3:45 at the time). Punching in 41, brought up the channel banner, but returned back to the frozen screenshot. I started playing something from my playlist, and hit exit, which brought back live TV on ch41. I currently have 27% freespace.


----------

